# where can i get one of these 'worm dispensers'?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

as seen in this pic, where can i get one? my puffers ignore the bloodworms once theyre on the substrate so id like to try this


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one
pm you


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They work, to a lesser degree, on frozen bloodworms too.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea i was going to try it with those tbh


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

interesting, looks like another DIY project for me lol


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed has it for less than $2


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed, Fraser Aquariums, Multiplex


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

They're really great for feeding blackworms. I leave it freefloating in the tank and some of my fish have figured that if they nudge it, it'll "dispense" a few worms


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

you know it looks like its just the intake tube for a Aquaclear.


----------

